
A Generation Grows Up in China Without Google, Facebook or Twitter - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/06/technology/china-generation-blocked-internet.html
======
ggm
I live in an economy with a significant ongoing trade and migratory
relationship with China, and chinese of all ages (students, on the path to
acquiring Australian permanent residency, Chinese women over 55 with
significant retirement benefits from a lifetime of forced savings and work in
the public and corporate sector in a buoyant economy)

I don't think its true to say Chinese social media is useless outside the
economy: Many of these people continue to maintain links in qq.com much as the
mobile west uses facebook for family reunion.

I think its more true to say that the direction of the 'gaze' in these chinese
systems is quintessentially inward, and designed that way.

They're not offline: They're online in a different space.

